# Intra Aortic Balloon pump management



## la_0922 (Apr 9, 2013)

Is there a CPT code for IABP Management? if not, can it qualify as critical care services if documented accordingly? I dont want to bill a critical care code, if there is a specific management code.

thank you for your help!

Louise CPC


----------



## j.monday7814 (Apr 9, 2013)

Define IABP management?? Is he moving or adjusting the IABP?? We bill for placement and removal only, I've never seen IABP management. And critical care could be billed depending on how the visit is documented, there are a lot of requirements to meet critical care and some major surgeries like CABG automatically include critical care in the global package


----------



## la_0922 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you Jeremy! I hadnt seen any codes for management either, but wasnt sure if there was anything comparable to ventilator management. 

Louise


----------

